# March 2009 Tank of the Month: Alberto Sosa



## hooha

"*Il Caridino" by Alberto Sosa*










*Introduction and Background*

My name is Alberto Sosa. I am 53 years old and live in Sevilla, Spain.

I have been a fan of aquascaping and planted tanks since 1963, when I was 8 years old. I shared this passion with my father. Everything was wonderful during this time, as we had to hand-craft through our own work all the accesories needed to make a functional tank.

As time passed, I got interested in plant cultivation and the proper growth of plants. I had a lot of difficulties in acquiring equipment and finding different types of aquatic plants. In 1974, I made significant progress in my planted tanks with the addition of CO2. I had the collaboration and support of my brother, Francisco M., who is a Biologist and a doctor in Biochemistry. He encouraged me to use CO2, the 'miracle gas'. The first device used to produce CO2 was handmade and I use CaCO3 + HCL(diluted) to produce the gas. The success was spectacular and we later moved to the use of a fire extinguisher and pressurized CO2 bottles. It was a time when I was looking for different light sources for the aquarium and argilo-humic substrates to further help in the growth of plant.

In the 80's, I started to be interested in aquascaping and the planted tanks of Strasbourg through a very scientific magazine called Aquarama. In it, I found great teachers such as Jackes Tetón, Stanislav Frank, Arend van den Nieuwenhuizen, Karel Rataj, Herbert Axelrod, etc.

With the arrival of the Internet, I had the opportunity to meet people like Ruben Caro and Jose Manuel Oliva(Tetrax) through national forums. We have become great friends. Both of them have been in the Tank of the Month here at APC. We and 3 other aquarists founded CAE (Colectivo AquaDiseño Español), whose focus is to share with the Spanish and international community the beauty of the aquascapes in our country.










*Setup*

"Il Caridino" was done with the idea of creating a healthy environment for the shrimp. From the start, I knew that moss would be the main focus in the middle and front of the aquarium layout.










The progressive maturation of the aquarium was done with the help of fast growing plants that later were removed and substituted with the ones in the final version of the layout.





































I really love planted aquariums that achieve harmony by means of their form and tones creating a scenery of my liking. I did not have any model to conceive the layout in my aquarium.

I have tried to achieve the effect of depth by doing two big blocks of Hemianthus micranthemoides, leaving the center more open to achieve a focal point and enhance the perspective of the layout.










*Tank Specifications*

Tank installation date: June 2007 
Tank size: 62x30x35 cm (65 liters) - 24½"x12"x14" (17 Gallons)
Lighting: 4x18w T8 (2 685 + 2 965). 10 hours per day.
CO2: pressurized external exchanger. design staff (2 b/s)
Substrate: Akadama covered with gravel quartz
Filtration: Eheim 2215 (Foamex - Eheim Ehfisubstratpro - perlon wool)
Conductivity: 300 µS / cm; GH = 9º; KH = 4.5 º

*Flora and Fauna*

Flora: _Hemianthus micranthemoides; Ludwigia brevipes; Taxiphyllum barbieri; Cryptocoryne sp._








1.- _Hemianthus micranthemoides_; 2.- _Ludwigia brevipes_; 3.- _Taxiphyllum barbieri_; 4.- _Cryptocoryne sp._

Fauna: _Nannostomus marginatus; Hyphessobrycon amandae; Otocinclus affinis; Caridina cf cantonensis; Neocaridina heteropoda._




























*Maintenance*

Water changes: 100% water changed "trickle down". 
Fertilization: 3 mg/l NO3 (KNO3); 0.7 mg/l PO4 (KPO4H2); 3.6 mg/l K (K2SO4); 0,05 mg/l Fe (SO4Fe + EDTA) on a daily basis.
Trimming: Regular trimming of stem plants, removal of old leaves to Cryptocorynes and special care in maintaining a moss.

The change of water "drop by drop" is very relaxing while I maintain my planted tank. 
Nutrient addition to the aquarium is done by gravity through a time controlled container with the daily dosage. I use a container for N,P, and K, and a different one for iron chelate.

*Challenges*

My principal interest is to achieve longevity in my aquariums with the most health posible. It is as important to achieve an attractive layout as it is to maintan the health of the aquarium during the longest period of time posible.

Healthy water, healthy plants, healthy fauna, for as prolonged a period as possible.










*Final Thoughts*
I want to thank APC and especially hooha for being selected for the tank of the month in March. It has been very satisfying to join this forum, a leader in the world of planted aquariums.

Alberto Sosa.

(editor's note - thanks to milalic for his assistance with translation - hooha).


----------



## user367

*Re: March 2009 Tank of the Month - Alberto Sosa*

fishes and flora-superest!
this tank is very beautyful!
But jungle at picture 3 is very good too!


----------



## Alberto Sosa

*Re: March 2009 Tank of the Month - Alberto Sosa*

Hello

I would like to thank to APC in a special way the received reward, for being named Il Caridino like march month tank in APC, and very especially at Hooha by the text translation.

Regards
Alberto Sosa


----------



## Spelvin

*Re: March 2009 Tank of the Month - Alberto Sosa*

Dear Alberto !

Congratulations !!!! 

Spelvin.


----------



## Sertorius

*Re: March 2009 Tank of the Month - Alberto Sosa*

Congratulations Alberto!!!


----------



## Alberto Sosa

*Re: March 2009 Tank of the Month - Alberto Sosa*



Sertorius said:


> Congratulations Alberto!!!


Dear Sertorius

thank you very much for your words.

Regards
Alberto


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

*Re: March 2009 Tank of the Month - Alberto Sosa*

Hi Alberto Sosa,

You did a very nice job on your aquarium. I especially like the repetition of plant species and the placement of your "reds". Thank you for sharing it with us!


----------



## rahamen

*Re: March 2009 Tank of the Month - Alberto Sosa*

Congratulations Alberto, 
It's a very healthy tank. :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## ShaneSmith

*Re: March 2009 Tank of the Month - Alberto Sosa*

Can you go into some detail about your Arigilo-humic substrate? I know that an argillic soil horizion is a accumulation of clay, and i know what humis is. Is this a clay and humus soil you dig from the earth?


----------



## maswan0

*Re: March 2009 Tank of the Month - Alberto Sosa*

Felicidades! Que increible y hermosa.


----------



## Alberto Sosa

*Re: March 2009 Tank of the Month - Alberto Sosa*



ShaneSmith said:


> Can you go into some detail about your Arigilo-humic substrate? I know that an argillic soil horizion is a accumulation of clay, and i know what humis is. Is this a clay and humus soil you dig from the earth?


Hello Shanesmith

Thanks for your comments.

In "Il Caridino" he Akadama used as a source of clay. In other setups I use clay and peat Sphagnum field with excellent results.

Regards
Alberto Sosa

Sorry for my English


----------



## SueNH

*Re: March 2009 Tank of the Month - Alberto Sosa*

That is lovely!
I really like that one.


----------



## Alberto Sosa

*Re: March 2009 Tank of the Month - Alberto Sosa*

Hello Suenh

I am very grateful for your comments.

Regards
Alberto


----------



## hooha

*Re: March 2009 Tank of the Month - Alberto Sosa*

Congrats Alberto. It's been a pleasure setting this up with you. I'm particularly impressed with the depth and texture created in your aquascape using only four types of plants.


----------



## Alberto Sosa

*Re: March 2009 Tank of the Month - Alberto Sosa*

Dear Efren

I am very pleased to represent APC this month.

Thank you for your words

Regards
Alberto


----------



## milalic

*Re: March 2009 Tank of the Month - Alberto Sosa*



Alberto Sosa said:


> Dear Efren
> 
> I am very pleased to represent APC this month.
> 
> Thank you for your words
> 
> Regards
> Alberto


Felicitaciones!


----------



## Alberto Sosa

*Re: March 2009 Tank of the Month - Alberto Sosa*



milalic said:


> Felicitaciones!


Hola Pedro.

Permíteme que me comunique contigo en lengua hispana.

Te quiero dar las gracias de una forma muy especial por la traducción de los textos.

Estar aquí en APC y además haber sido elegido para representar el acuario del mes de Marzo, es todo un orgullo para mí que nunca olvidaré.

Un fuerte abrazo
Alberto

P.D. ¿Pedro, crees que mis mensajes en inglés se entienden?. Mi inglés es pésimo.


----------



## milalic

*Re: March 2009 Tank of the Month - Alberto Sosa*



Alberto Sosa said:


> Hola Pedro.
> 
> Permíteme que me comunique contigo en lengua hispana.
> 
> Te quiero dar las gracias de una forma muy especial por la traducción de los textos.
> 
> Estar aquí en APC y además haber sido elegido para representar el acuario del mes de Marzo, es todo un orgullo para mí que nunca olvidaré.
> 
> Un fuerte abrazo
> Alberto
> 
> P.D. ¿Pedro, crees que mis mensajes en inglés se entienden?. Mi inglés es pésimo.


Alberto,

Fue un placer traducir el texto. Me gusto muchisimo lo que escribistes y el acuario. Tus mensajes en ingles estan bien. Si crees que alguno de ellos causa confusion me dejas saber y te ayudo. Me gusta ver la participacion de gente de España ya que vi unos cuantos acuarios plantados muy buenos. Asi que si alguno necesita una ayuda para escribir algo o hacerse entender mejor, no duden en enviarme un PM (mensaje).

Saludos,
Pedro


----------



## Alberto Sosa

*Re: March 2009 Tank of the Month - Alberto Sosa*



milalic said:


> Alberto,
> 
> Fue un placer traducir el texto. Me gusto muchisimo lo que escribistes y el acuario. Tus mensajes en ingles estan bien. Si crees que alguno de ellos causa confusion me dejas saber y te ayudo. Me gusta ver la participacion de gente de España ya que vi unos cuantos acuarios plantados muy buenos. Asi que si alguno necesita una ayuda para escribir algo o hacerse entender mejor, no duden en enviarme un PM (mensaje).
> 
> Saludos,
> Pedro


Dear friend Pedro

Thank you very much for the aid provided, and your desire to cooperate in the future.

Regards
Alberto


----------



## davemonkey

*Re: March 2009 Tank of the Month - Alberto Sosa*

Beautiful tank. Thanks for sharing it with us.

-Dave


----------



## Alberto Sosa

*Re: March 2009 Tank of the Month - Alberto Sosa*



davemonkey said:


> Beautiful tank. Thanks for sharing it with us.
> 
> -Dave


Hello Dave

Thank you for your words.

I am honored to share the tank with you.

Regards
Alberto


----------



## Alberto Sosa

*Re: March 2009 Tank of the Month - Alberto Sosa*

Os dejo un video del acuario opara que lo veáis en movimiento.






Si pulsáis en HQ lo veréis con bastante mejor definición, como es obvio.

Saludos
Alberto


----------



## AbderramanIII

*Re: March 2009 Tank of the Month - Alberto Sosa*

Enhorabuena Alberto,

tu acuario ya es internacional. 

saludos


----------



## Alberto Sosa

*Re: March 2009 Tank of the Month - Alberto Sosa*

Gracias, Abde.

Saludos


----------



## kike

*Re: March 2009 Tank of the Month - Alberto Sosa*

Congratulations Alberto!!


----------



## hooha

*Re: March 2009 Tank of the Month - Alberto Sosa*

Thanks for sharing the video! Photographs don't capture the dynamic and 'living' nature of an aquarium at times.


----------



## Tex Gal

*Re: March 2009 Tank of the Month - Alberto Sosa*

Really beautiful! I love the pxs of how your tank progressed. The video was great. Thanks!


----------



## Alberto Sosa

*Re: March 2009 Tank of the Month - Alberto Sosa*

Hello Efren and Tex Gal

Thank you very much.

I am very satisfied with APC.

Best regards
Alberto


----------



## Alberto Sosa

*Re: March 2009 Tank of the Month - Alberto Sosa*



**** said:


> Congratulations Alberto!!


Gracias ****

Un saludo
Alberto


----------



## barmby

*Re: March 2009 Tank of the Month - Alberto Sosa*

Congratulation. I think we both share the same goal. To keep them as long as possible and at the same time maintain the finer things. 



> My principal interest is to achieve longevity in my aquariums with the most health posible. It is as important to achieve an attractive layout as it is to maintan the health of the aquarium during the longest period of time posible.
> 
> Healthy water, healthy plants, healthy fauna, for as prolonged a period as possible.


----------



## Alberto Sosa

*Re: March 2009 Tank of the Month - Alberto Sosa*



barmby said:


> Congratulation. I think we both share the same goal. To keep them as long as possible and at the same time maintain the finer things.


Hello Barmby

Thank you very much for your comments

Yes, the maintenance of a long tank proves its stability.

Regards
Alberto


----------



## alcion

Congratulations primo!
Tus acuarios no tienen nada que envidiarle a los de guirilandia.

Un abrazo.


----------



## Alberto Sosa

alcion said:


> Congratulations primo!
> Tus acuarios no tienen nada que envidiarle a los de guirilandia.
> 
> Un abrazo.


Thank you very much, Zampo

Un abrazo
Tu primo Alberto


----------



## naman

Hi Alberto, 

your experience in this hobby is really unique. 

When did you started to regularly dose PO4 in your tanks? 
Maybe someone of your teachers started dosing PO4 regularly even earlier, when was that? 

Thanks, 
naman


----------



## Alberto Sosa

Hi Naman

PO4 dosing started long ago, back in the 80s.

I never had acuariófilo professor, though I served well the French magazine Aquarama.

Tanks
Alberto


----------



## naman

At that time, do people really thought that excess of PO4 is the cause of algae in a planted tank? Why than you dosed it... and what was the dosage of PO4 per week back than? 

How did you and other people at that time defined needed PO4 dosage? 

Did you dosed liquid fertilizers together with weekly water changes, what was % of weekly water change at that times?


----------



## Alberto Sosa

A few details


----------



## drongo12

Superb aquarium design. I like that we can see it evolve over time.

David


----------

